# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Προβληματα σταθεροτητας με link στον shock

## Renos

Εχω παρατηρησει το εξης κουφο:

Κανω συνδεση πανω στον shock, ολα ωραια και καλα και χωρις λογο και αιτια (κανεις απο τους δυο μας δεν πειραζει κεραιες) χανεται το link!
Την πρωτη φορα που μου ετυχε αυτο νομιζα πως ειχα στοχευσει λαθος και οτι εστελνα μεσω ανακλαση πακετα στον shock και κατι μπηκε στην μεση μεταξυ εμενα και της επιφανειας ανακλασης.

Την δευτερη φορα, ενω ειχα πιασει αρκετα καλο link, επαιζα ολο το βραδυ σχεδον και κατεβαζα απο τον shock. Το πρωι παρατηρησα οτι σταδιακα (πραγματικα σταδιακα) εχανα την συνδεση. Στην αρχη πεφτανε μερικα πακετα που εστελνα και μεγαλωνε το ping και εν συνεχεια πεφτανε ολα τα πακετα που εστελνα. Απο το βραδυ που αποσυνδεθηκα μεχρι το πρωι δεν αλλαξε τιποτα.

Εχει κανεις ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει? Δοκιμες που ενακαν σημερα δεν ειχαν αποτελεσμα με τον shock (100% απωλειες στα πακετα που εστελνα) ενω επιασα ανετα τον MauVe και ειχα απωλειες 20% στα πακετα που εστελνα.

Ο εξοπλισμος μου ειναι D-Link 810+, και κεραια PW 15dbi σε ιστο 4.5μετρα.
Αν εχει καποιος ορεξη και εχει και καρτουλα με το αναλογο pigtail (εχω εγω laptop - η κεραια εχει female n-type) ας ερθει απο το σπιτι μου (κερναω pizza, coke, καφε) να κανουμε δοκιμη το απογευμα.

(Να προσθεσω οτι μενω Αιγαλεω)

----------


## MAuVE

> ενω επιασα ανετα τον MauVe ......
> ....... Αιγαλεω)


Το έχω ξαναγράψει
"Εξυπηρετούμε τους "ορφανούς" του Αιγάλεω"

----------


## Renos

Γεια σου ρε MAuVE!  ::  

Υπομονη και σε λιγο το Αιγαλεω θα παρει τα πανω του. Υπαρχουν απλα μικρο-προβληματακια (δεν υπαρχει καθολυ συνδεση...  ::  ) αλλα θα ξεπεραστουν και μετα ποιος μας πιανει!

----------


## papashark

Άλλο ΑΡ στην ίδια συχνότητα ?

Ζέστη ?

Όταν λες σταδιακά, μέσα σε πόση ώρα εννοείς ?

Καμια τέντα που κατεβαίνει σιγά σιγά ?  ::

----------


## Renos

> Άλλο ΑΡ στην ίδια συχνότητα ?


Οχι, δεν υπαρχει αλλο. Μονο shock & MAuVE πιανω με το scan.




> Ζέστη ?


Αρκετη ειδικα αν λαβεις υποψη οτι το dlink ειναι μεσα σε taper.




> Όταν λες σταδιακά, μέσα σε πόση ώρα εννοείς ?


Δεν ειναι συγκεκριμενος ο χρονος. Μπορει να μην πιανω τιποτα και μετα απο 5-10 δοκιμες να πιασω με καλυ ταχυτητα. Μετα απο 5 λεπτα να το χασω αφου εχουν ξεκινησει τα drop packets να αυξανουν. Χθες το βραδυ εμεινα 5 ωρες συδεδεμενος. Σημερα κανω δοκιμες ανα 30 λεπτα και εχω επιτυχια 1 στα 5. Μετα απο λιγα λεπτα φυσικα δεν εχω συνδεση.




> Καμια τέντα που κατεβαίνει σιγά σιγά ?


Ε, δεν νομιζω να ειμαι ΤΟΣΟ γκαντεμης και να χρησιμοποιω τεντα για επιφανεια ανακλασης!

----------


## Renos

Χθες το βραδυ μαζι με τον Craven τελικα καταφεραμε να εντοπισουμε το προβλημα με την συνδεση και τα πακετα που γινονται DROP. Φαινεται οτι οταν το D-Link ζεσταθει απο την χρηση αδυνατει να στειλει πακετα. Οποτε ολα γινονται DROP και φυσικα το Link μετα απο λιγο πεφτει. Σε αυτο το συμπερασμα φτασαμε οταν δοκιμαζα να κανω συνδεση αφηνοντας αρκετα λεπτα το D-Link να παγωσει. Οι δοκιμες πηγαινανμ ια χαρα μεχρι φυσικα να ζεσταθει παλι το D-Link.

Αναρωτιεμαι αν αυτο ειναι γενικο προβλημα στα D-Link ή απλα ετυχε μονο σε 'μενα. Εχει καποιος αλλος παρατηησει το ιδιο φαινομενο στο D-Link 810+ ?

----------


## dti

Το είχα παρατηρήσει κι εγώ μία φορά σε δοκιμαστικό link που είχα κάνει σε απόσταση μερικών μέτρων. Τότε υπέθεσα οτι έφταιγε το firmware 1.3 που μόλις είχα περάσει.
Γενικά όμως το 810+ ζεσταίνεται αρκετά (όχι μόνο τώρα το καλοκαίρι).
Ισως η λύση να βρίσκεται στην τοποθέτησή του χωρίς το εξωτερικό πλαστικό περίβλημα, σε μεγάλο ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί με ανεμιστήρες...

----------


## Renos

Κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι να κανω Δαμιανε. Να του βγαλω το καπακι και να βαλω ενα fan να το φυσαει. Το θεμα ειναι να βρω εναν τροπο να δινω ρευμα στα fan.

----------


## dti

Δες εδώ την πολύ καλή κατασκευή του vegos.
Εχει κάνει αυτό που θες (για 900+ όμως).

----------

